# Antidepressants



## savzu (Sep 25, 2013)

I've been taking an antidepressant, bupropion, for about 18 years, and soon the refills that I brought to Abu Dhabi will be gone.

Does anyone have a recommendation for who to see? I've heard that general physicians are reluctant to prescribe antidepressants...

If you can give me any definite advice or a name, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

you need to go and see a pyschiatrist not many around in ad, dr yousef at american center for neurology and pschological or skmc hospital.


----------

